# Toro ccr2450 snowblower



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

My dealer is having a sale on Toro 2450 snowblowers.and i am thinking about purchasing one for the upcoming season.Are they any good as the 3650 snowblower.and how would it do in sllet and heavy snow.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

TazLandscapes;596824 said:


> My dealer is having a sale on Toro 2450 snowblowers.and i am thinking about purchasing one for the upcoming season.Are they any good as the 3650 snowblower.and how would it do in sllet and heavy snow.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Same machine, no handcrank for the chute.
I have busted threw 12" of wet snow with the 3650 with no problem. It wont throw it a country mile, plenty far to do damage though. It gets threw anything. Thats all we use.

Those machines were discontinued last season. So those are 2 year old machines at your dealer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What's a 3650 worth in the US?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

JD Dave;597254 said:


> What's a 3650 worth in the US?


people will kill for them around here


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I need to get in gear and get me one or two of them. Will he ship down to MA if the deal is so good?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i dont suppose your dealer had any snow comanders left over?


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

i dont know if he ahs any sno commanders left over i can ask him.

Also the blowers that he has are the 2450 snowblowers. not 3650 i checked with him yesterday.the reason i asked about the 2450 is are they good like the 3650 in sleet or heavy snow

mike


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

TazLandscapes;597957 said:


> i dont know if he ahs any sno commanders left over i can ask him.
> 
> Also the blowers that he has are the 2450 snowblowers. not 3650 i checked with him yesterday.the reason i asked about the 2450 is are they good like the 3650 in sleet or heavy snow
> 
> mike


The 2450 is a bit smaller than the 3650. I have run one for several years now. Just got a new one last year,a left over from 2006.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Same here...so far so good.
The 2450 is a workhorse!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

TazLandscapes;596824 said:


> My dealer is having a sale on Toro 2450 snowblowers.and i am thinking about purchasing one for the upcoming season.Are they any good as the 3650 snowblower.and how would it do in sllet and heavy snow.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Buy it NOW!!!! Or 2 or 3 for that matter. You won't be dissapointed. As long as it snows, they pay themselves off fast!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

If one of those could elimanate one or more shovelers off of the payroll, it would pay for itself in record time. Atleast the blower isnt going to call in sick, or get tired on a 12" Storm.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Home Depot has the 2450 listed for sale still for $499.00.


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Gicon,i have only one person besides myself during the storm.and last year it sucked shoveling long sidewalks.so maybe it will be a little better this year,.

JD dave,i havent seen the ones at home depot but i will probably swing by my hd later to checkit out.I know they have had a honda isngle stage they have been trying to sell for like 6 years now. are hondas any good.

mike


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...d=10053&productId=100075710&categoryID=501670

Home depot link. Still on sale $499.00


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Just made a deal to pick one of these up never used for 375.00 I think I got a pretty good deal, we'll see on Saturday!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Good machines, own several. Not so great in slushy snow however.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

home depot have the 2450s for 499.00,Ive had one a few years also have 2 ccr 2000s and snappers


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Just got home with a new 38583 / 221Q non electric start. Paid $550 from Toro dealer.

NEVER NEVER thought I would by such a tiny plastic machine! I see everyones love for the 3650, so thought I could give this one a try. Anyone have some weak points of these units to give me a heads up on? 

As I always do.... I pulled it apart to see how it was put together and check adjustments and such. Is pretty basic and simple. Hope it's worth the money... time will tell.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I hate this freakin snowblower. The 221Q SUCKS if the snow is even a little bit wet. It has balls to get through a lot of snow if dry, but even just a little wet it clogs. The one thing that I have found is that if you try to keep the chute as straight as possible it doesn't clog as much. If you angle the chute hard to the left or right it will clog instantly.

Example: Have a job with 1200 linear feet of sidewalk, had about 4-5 inches on it and this thing was going through it like a hot knife through butter. Get to the main entrances where the customer threw down some salt when snow first started and BAM, the thing clogs because of the wet snow at the base.

Other bad thing is the blue chute control thing freezes all the time.

Good thing is when the blue chute control thing isnt frozen its awesome to be able to direct the chute while moving!


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

_I hate this freakin snowblower. The 221Q SUCKS_

Well..... not what I wanted to hear, but glad to get a heads up on it anyway. I did slobber the heavy Fluid Film over all those parts you mentioned, anticipating what you said as a potential problem.

Have read other posts about the carbs icing up. Thinking of plugging up the topside vents on the red plastic cover/shroud if this happens. Would rather get this info now before I am out using it! Thanks...... anything else?


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

I have one of each the 2450 and the 3650. I am thinking of buying another my dealer has a few leftover for the $499.00 price.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Just bought two today from Home depot for 499.00.. Good machine for the money. I dont need the frills of the new Toros, just power and reliability.


----------

